# Times for available blocks



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

I just got approved for Flex. It seems like all the available blocks are in the late afternoon or evening. Don't they have stuff in the morning or do you have to do Flex for a while to get those?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

most morning is done by the van drivers

atleast for non fresh orders


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> most morning is done by the van drivers
> 
> atleast for non fresh orders


Thanks, looks like Flex won't work for me


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Usually 2-5 is the earliest you can find anymore. Whole foods does mornings though.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

Prime now sent me a reserved for 4:45 am and I'm going to try it to see how the load is. Whole foods can start 5 AM too, but getting them is not so much easy until you know the drops. I primarily try to do a few weekend blocks and usually at 7-8 pm on Friday and through the weekend I can grab that many. Many drivers are serious full-timers but I work a career job full-time and this is not what I do much right now until I retire


----------

